# ISDN + DSL Erweiterung



## dg87 (25. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

hoffe dass ich im richtigen Forum bin.
Muss folgende Frage klären:

Wieviel gleichzeitige Verbindungen können bei einem ISDN Anschluss mit T-DSL Erweiterung aufgebaut werden.

Wäre nett wenn mir da einer Helfen könnte,
danke


----------



## kaMii (25. Februar 2008)

Verbindungen von was?

Internetverbindungen zu einem ISP? Könntest du 3 aufbauen, jeweils eine Verbindung über einen ISDN Kanal sowie eine Verbindung über DSL.

Oder was meinst du jetzt?

Gruss Ben


----------



## dg87 (25. Februar 2008)

ahjo du hattest schon recht. Leider hatte ich die Frage auch so dumm bekommen, deswegen konnte ich nicht ins Detail gehen.

Aber ich hab den Lehrer nochmal nachgefragt es stimmt schon was du gesagt hast.

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Information.

Gruß dg98


----------



## kaMii (25. Februar 2008)

Kein Problem.
Markier den Thread bitte noch als Erledigt.


----------



## chrysler (25. Februar 2008)

kaMii hat gesagt.:


> Internetverbindungen zu einem ISP? Könntest du 3 aufbauen, jeweils eine Verbindung über einen ISDN Kanal sowie eine Verbindung über DSL.


Was denn nun? Zwei oder drei Verbindungen?
Was ist mit den Verbindungen zum Internet Service Provider (ISP) denn eigentlich gemeint ? Kriegt man nicht immer eine IP pro Anschluss?


----------



## kaMii (26. Februar 2008)

chrysler hat gesagt.:


> Was denn nun? Zwei oder drei Verbindungen?



Die maximale Anzahl an Verbindungen (dg78 meinte damit die Verbindung von deinem PC zu einem ISP) sind 3:  2 über ISDN (Kanal 1 und 2) und 1 über DSL!



chrysler hat gesagt.:


> Was ist mit den Verbindungen zum Internet Service Provider (ISP) denn eigentlich gemeint ?



Die Verbindung zu einem ISP entspricht (ist) einer Internetverbindung.



chrysler hat gesagt.:


> Kriegt man nicht immer eine IP pro Anschluss?



Da bin ich etwas überfragt.
Ich glaube zu wissen, das man bei der ISDN-Kanalbündelung nur eine IP hatte, die zwei Kanäle also quasi zusammengelegt wurden und man nur eine IP vom ISP bekamen. Bin mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher. Am besten schaust du dir diesbezüglich Fachliteratur an.


----------



## chrysler (26. Februar 2008)

kaMii hat gesagt.:


> Die maximale Anzahl an Verbindungen (dg78 meinte damit die Verbindung von deinem PC zu einem ISP) sind 3:  2 über ISDN (Kanal 1 und 2) und 1 über DSL!



Wozu dienen dann drei Verbindungen zum Provider, wenn man nur eine nutzen kann?
Zu den Kanälen und zur Fachliteratur: Was sind die von dir beschriebenen "Kanäle"? Also wie heißen die und wofür sind die gut? Hast du dich mit Fachliteratur beschäftigt oder kannst du was empfehlen?


----------



## Flex (26. Februar 2008)

chrysler hat gesagt.:


> Wozu dienen dann drei Verbindungen zum Provider, wenn man nur eine nutzen kann?
> Zu den Kanälen und zur Fachliteratur: Was sind die von dir beschriebenen "Kanäle"? Also wie heißen die und wofür sind die gut? Hast du dich mit Fachliteratur beschäftigt oder kannst du was empfehlen?



DSL nutzt nur eine Leitung.

Dazu kommt noch ISDN die die anderen beiden Leitungen belegt. So dass du effektiv Surfen + 2 Telefongespräche führen könntest. Deshalb bekommst du bei ISDN mehrere Rufnummern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaMii (26. Februar 2008)

chrysler hat gesagt.:


> Wozu dienen dann drei Verbindungen zum Provider, wenn man nur eine nutzen kann?



Ich hab nie gesagt das man, wenn man mehrere Verbindungen zu einem Provider aufbaut nur eine nutzen kann. Nutzen kannst du alle im Endeffekt erhöht sich durch das nutzen von mehr als einer Verbindung nur deine Bandbreite.



chrysler hat gesagt.:


> Zu den Kanälen und zur Fachliteratur: Was sind die von dir beschriebenen "Kanäle"? Also wie heißen die und wofür sind die gut?



Soweit ich weiß, hat ein normaler Hausanschluss ein Kabel mit vier Kupferadern. Beim Telefonieren/Surfen über einen Kanal werden 2 Kupferadern benötigt, eine Ader zum senden und eine Ader zum empfangen von digitalen signalen. 
D.h. du kannst über den ISDN zwei "Kanäle" aufbauen.
(bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher, was den Hausanschluss angeht drum solltest du da verlässliche Quellen suchen)



chrysler hat gesagt.:


> Hast du dich mit Fachliteratur beschäftigt oder kannst du was empfehlen?



Ich persönlich habe mich nicht mit Fachliteratur beschäftigt, da ich mich nicht so sehr für das Thema interessiere und ich durch die fehlenden Grundlagen der Elektrotechnik mich dafür zuerst einmal einarbeiten müsste

Wenn du mehr darüber wissen willst schau auf Wikipedia unter "ISDN" nach, dort findest du auch Literaturangaben: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISDN#Literatur


----------



## chrysler (26. Februar 2008)

kaMii hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab nie gesagt das man, wenn man mehrere Verbindungen zu einem Provider aufbaut nur eine nutzen kann. Nutzen kannst du alle im Endeffekt erhöht sich durch das nutzen von mehr als einer Verbindung nur deine Bandbreite.



Das heißt, man könnte an den DSL Anschluss zwei weitere PCs anschließen, ohne dass die Bandbreite des DSL Anschlusses sich verringert?


----------



## kaMii (27. Februar 2008)

Wenn du an deinen DSL Anschluss (sei es PC + DSL-Modem mit Internet Connection Sharing) oder Router + DSL-Modem mehr als einen PC anschließt und gleichzeitig mit beiden PC's surfst ist es doch mehr als logisch, das jeder PC in diesem Moment einen Teil der Bandbreite benötigst den du währenddessen nicht für den anderen PC nutzen kannst.


----------

